
Pantograph - Tomte
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pantograph
======
simon_acca
A cool application of this technology is Matthias Wandel's pantorouter:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8wZ1v4PIsYI](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8wZ1v4PIsYI)

~~~
tyingq
That is cool, and the sideways orientation is new to me. But using a
pantograph with a router isn't terribly new. I remember doing it 30 years ago
with an off-the-shelf product.

~~~
TeMPOraL
A recent thread about Matchbox cars had a video in comments that shown how
they used a similar contraption to scale down a model cut out from (I think)
wood.

------
emmelaich
How about
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Planimeter](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Planimeter)
with which you can find an area of a _arbitrary_ 2d shape just by tracing it's
outline?

(I saw a pantograph in a museum yesterday; it's weird, I swear HN is looking
over my shoulder sometimes.)

~~~
uoaei
Same here! Deutsches Technikmuseum?

~~~
emmelaich
Sydney Maritime Museum

------
colanderman
Of course the use of this device which is most well known among children is
the "Extendo Boxing Glove" trope [1].

[1]
[http://tvtropes.org/pmwiki/pmwiki.php/Main/ExtendoBoxingGlov...](http://tvtropes.org/pmwiki/pmwiki.php/Main/ExtendoBoxingGlove)

